# Water hardness



## Brad123 (15 Apr 2021)

I stay in south Oxford and we have very hard water.  Will most plants handle hard water?  Been watch to much YouTube that's why I asking


----------



## GHNelson (15 Apr 2021)

Hi Brad
Hard water isn't a problem....Co2 is more of a issue if you want to grow some plants!
You can grow plants without Co2....like Microsorum/Anubias/Crypts/Vallisneria/Amazon Swords/Bucephalandra although these will grow slower.
hoggie


----------



## EA James (15 Apr 2021)

Yes is the short answer!


Brad123 said:


> Will most plants handle hard water?


Yes, in fact a lot of plants do better in hard water than in soft.
Loads of members on here have hard water and beautiful tanks to match


----------



## Brad123 (15 Apr 2021)

Thanks for the replys will be using co2. Still not sure what plant I'm going to us in the tank.


----------

